# Shared Flat/Unit required in Sydney



## nomadlhr (Nov 22, 2009)

*Shared House/Flat/Apartment required in Sydney*

Hi I will be traveling to Sydney on 26th December and need a shared house/apartment/unit with close access to public transport and in range of 100- 150 AU $ P/w. Any offerings pls let me know.


----------

